# Quick Survey on Mobile Usage - Chance to win $500



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

If you get a moment please consider taking our survey on Mobile Usage. We are trying to get a better understanding of how you use tech on the go.

The survey is only 10 questions and you have a chance to win $500. 

*Take The Survey *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

